# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Fjalët e urta dhe temat kryesore që trajtojnë ato

## Solomoni

_Fjalët e urta njihen dhe me emrin proverba. Këto janë thënie të shkurtra artistike kolektive, që, në mënyrë shumë sintetike, shprehin mendime e gjykime për ngjarje, dukuri e çështje të ndryshme._
	Mendimet dhe gjykimet e fjalëve të urta kanë dalë nga praktika shumëshekullore e punës dhe e jetës së popullit. Për këtë arsye _populli i quan ato dhe fjalë të moçme ose fjalë ari_. Po për këtë arsye, ato paraqiten si të vërteta të pakundërshtueshme e me vlerë të përhershme. Sigurisht, kjo është e drejtë për shumicën e rasteve, por jo për të gjitha rastet. Disa fjalë të urta dhe mendime që ato bartin, u përkasin periudhave të caktuara historike.
_Fjalët e urta e shprehin mendimin e tyre në forma të ndryshme: si përfundim logjik, si parim, si ligj, si këshillë_. _Po spunove në të ri, do të vuash në pleqëri; Lumi fle hasmi sfle; Shtri këmbët sa ke jorganin_.
_Disa fjalë të urta e shprehin mendimin drejtpërdrejt, kurse të tjerat në mënyrë të tërthortë, figurative_. Kur thuhet _puna të jep shëndet_, shprehja përdoret me kuptimin e saj të parë të zakonshëm; por, kur thuhet _Smbulohet dielli me shoshë_, shprehja ka kuptimin se e vërteta smund të fshihet. Në rastin e parë arti i proverbit qëndron te mprehtësia dhe drejtësia e mendimit, te aftësia për ta shprehur mendimin me sa më pak fjalë. Në rastin e dytë, veç  këtyre, kërkohet dhe aftësia për të gjetur figurën e duhur. Populli është treguar shumë i talentuar në gjithë këto drejtime. Për të shprehur mendimin në mënyrë figurative, _populli në fjalët e urta përdor më shumë metaforën, alegorinë dhe krahasimin; Bes e shqiptarit  si purtek e arit; Sfutet hosteni në thes._
	Në gjithë rastet mendimi shprehet në mënyrë përgjithësuese. Për këtë arsye fjalët e urta pëlqejnë shumë fjalitë mungesore, mënjanojnë fjalët që nënkuptohen. Veç kësaj, tek ato ideja nuk del nëpërmjet shtjellimit të një subjekti. _Ato janë vetë ideja_.
	Sintetizmi, karakteri përgjithësues dhe mënyra figurative e shprehjes së mendimit bëjnë që _çdo fjalë e urtë të përdoret me disa kuptime_. Proverbi  _Derri do plumb_, fjala vjen tërheq vëmendjen për qëndrimin që duhet mbajtur kundër armikut, kundër së keqes në përgjithësi e kundër njerëzve kokëfortë. Prandaj për të ditur kuptimin e saktë të çdo fjale të urtë, _duhet të mbahet mirë parasysh koha, vendi dhe rasti kur thuhet_.
	Tematika e proverbave është shumë e gjerë dhe e larmishme. Proverbat kapin çështje që i kanë dalë popullit që në kohët e hershme e gjer në ditët tona, prandaj janë enciklopedi e filozofisë popullore. Temat kryesore që trajtojnë janë:
1.	_Atdheu_ (atdhedashuria, liria e atdheut, lufta kundër armiqve të tij, karakteristikat e shqiptarit): Duaje atdhenë si shqiponja folenë; Darov e armikut- o helm, a thikë.
2.	_Marrëdhëniet shoqërore_ (varfëria e masave, protesta dhe lufta e tyre kundër padrejtësisë): I varfëri vjel rrushin, i pasuri pi mushtin; Ule qafën, prite zverkut.
3.	_Familja_: Burrë e grua  mish e thua; Kur sdo nënën e babanë, asnjeri sta ka sevdanë.
4.	_Puna_ (vlera e saj, rregulli e kujdesi në punë, shfrytëzimi i kohës së punës, zanatet): Këmbëpërbaltja  gojëpërmjaltja; Lëmyshku bren gurin, përtimi fik burrin; Fjala e gjatë bën ditën e shkurtër.
5.	_Morali_ (e mira dhe e keqja, e drejta dhe e padrejta, e vërteta dhe gënjeshtra, virtyti dhe vesi): Një krimb than një lis; E drejta dërrmon hekurin; Kush shkon pas brumbullit, do të arrijë në plehrat.
_Fjalët e urta janë një nga llojet më të gjalla dhe aktive folklorike._

----------

